# LCD Laptop a Monitor



## LuiTrO (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Pues bien, el caso es que tengo un laptop roto en mi casa (por culpa de una actualización de la bios) y me gustaría aprovechar la pantalla del portátil, para utilizarlo de monitor. Pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo.



Asi que vengo aqui, para ver si me pueden ayudar, o si saben algún sitio donde puedo buscar información.



De ante mano, gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 15, 2009)

Y no puedes volver a flashear la bios?


----------



## LuiTrO (Nov 16, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Y no puedes volver a flashear la bios?



No. Muerto completamente. Cuando le doy al boton de encendido, se enciende, pero no hace nada.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 16, 2009)

se enciende el portatil, sabe si el monitor sirve ?  el sonido esta bien? hay un reset en la bios, ya lo intento resetear?


----------



## LuiTrO (Nov 16, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:


> se enciende el portatil, sabe si el monitor sirve ?  el sonido esta bien? hay un reset en la bios, ya lo intento resetear?




Si, el mmonitor sirve. Lo único que no funciona es la bios. 

La bios la resetee, pero seguía sin funcionar.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 16, 2009)

que raro mi Bios la actualice y no le paso nada, y si intenta cambiarle de disco duro al portátil y resetear  de nuevo.


----------



## LuiTrO (Nov 16, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:


> que raro mi Bios la actualice y no le paso nada, y si intenta cambiarle de disco duro al portátil y resetear  de nuevo.



Lo he intentado todo, ya lo único que queda es aprovechar los componentes (disco duro, ram y si puede ser la pantalla). 

Se actualizo con una actualizacion que no era la suya, y por eso falló.

La única solución sería cambiar la bios por una del mismo modelo, pero está soldada a la placa base.


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 16, 2009)

que mal lo de tu portatil, tambien me agradaria saber que la pudiste revivir...

sobre tu pregunta...

si se pueden adaptar los lcd de una portatil para usarse en una pc, pero necesitas tener mucha suerte...

los lcds no reciben la señal vga de la portatil, sino que reciben una señal digital, asi que la portatil tiene un controlador para poder enviarle esas señales...

algunos lcd pueden ser controlados por las señales del puerto VESA que traian las viejas controladoras de video... 
asi que tienes 2 grandes problemas que atacar: 
- conseguir el datasheet de tu lcd para identificar que señal recibe cada pin del lcd...
- conseguir una controladora de video con conector VESA...

este link habla de ello pero esta en aleman...

http://www.maltepoeggel.de/html/tft2pc/

y aca hablan sobre el tema tambien:
http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=104660

saludos...


----------



## LuiTrO (Nov 16, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:


> que mal lo de tu portatil, tambien me agradaria saber que la pudiste revivir...
> 
> sobre tu pregunta...
> 
> ...



Unas preguntas:

Si la entrada es digital, ¿Podría adaptarlo a una conexion DVI?

¿El datasheet del lcd para identificar que señal recibe cada pin del lcd, está dentro del portatil?


Tengo unas graficas antigüas (SVGA de 8mb, TNT2), ¿podría sacar el conector VESA de hay?

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 16, 2009)

> Si la entrada es digital, ¿Podría adaptarlo a una conexion DVI?


A lo que se refiere elmo2 con que la señal es digital, es a que esta codificada de una forma digital, "entendible" por el controlador del propio portátil.



> ¿El datasheet del lcd para identificar que señal recibe cada pin del lcd, está dentro del portatil?


No, el datasheet es un archivo que muestra las características técnicas y descripciones de uso de los componentes. Busca en google el modelo de LCD seguido de la palabra "datasheet", y si tienes suerte lo encontraras. Generalmente están en formato PDF.

Un saludo


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 16, 2009)

hoy si estoy en mi pc y aqui encontre otro link muy util:

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/fto...c-0.html&sid=961306b8610148977454b763dfacbee0

revisalo que te va a aclarar muchas dudas...



LuiTrO dijo:


> Tengo unas graficas antigüas (SVGA de 8mb, TNT2), ¿podría sacar el conector VESA de hay?



la controladoras con el conector vesa lo debes instalar tambien en tu pc para de ahi sacar los cables al lcd...

sobre lo del dvi, no se mucho de este formato, pero yo mas bien pienso que no te serviria...

saludos...


----------

